# Cheap truing stand



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a cheap truing stand because I only plan on truing my wheels once a year or so (if that) and if they're really wobbly, I'll take them to my LBS.

I think this will be fine - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CJQC1...Ee&pd_rd_r=B6ZARDBVWC3BQZZKX597&pd_rd_w=xnmsZ

but any other recommendations?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Turn the bike over and use tie wraps as an indicator. Built my first wheel that way. I even dished it while on the bike so its within 1mm between the stays. 
For my second wheel i used a feedback truing stand. Other than some comfort of sitting at a table and speed, there really wasnt that big of a difference.

I would spend money on a park tension gauge instead. I like to ensure all spokes are at the same tension on each side. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

jacksonlui said:


> Turn the bike over and use tie wraps as an indicator. Built my first wheel that way. I even dished it while on the bike so its within 1mm between the stays.
> For my second wheel i used a feedback truing stand. Other than some comfort of sitting at a table and speed, there really wasnt that big of a difference.
> 
> I would spend money on a park tension gauge instead. I like to ensure all spokes are at the same tension on each side.
> ...


I am with Jacksonlui, just use your bike. But get a nice 4 sided spoke wrench like a Spokey or DT swiss first. Tensiometer are nice to see where you are at and better than guessing.

The stand you linked is nice if you need it to be compact in storage. Roger Musson is well regarded here and his stands are just made out of wood[\url] so don't over think this.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Was thinking the truing stand would be easier and for just $40, but for quick jobs, flipping the bike makes sense. Will do that. I also have some of rubber ties (like https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nite-Iz...MI5ojhw9rh2AIVjUoNCh2LXwMQEAQYBCABEgJSVPD_BwE) so I think those work better than zip ties because they're easy to move and adjust.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Using your bike sucks. A lot. I'd ride wobbly wheels all season before I trued on the bike. :lol:

The spin doctor stand is cheap and works fine. I've had one for many years now (10?).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> Using your bike sucks.


It really does, get a stand.

I quite like some aspects of that stand you linked to but it looks a little flimsy in places.

A dude called Rodger Musson has produced a really good book on wheel-building. you buy it online and download it. I printed it off for ease of use. In the book are instructions and plans for a truing stand you can build out of MDF, or any other kind of wood panel. I friend of mine made one and it works well. Sturdy and easy to use. Just another option for you, get the book and a stand for less than the price of a commercial stand.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> Using your bike sucks. A lot. I'd ride wobbly wheels all season before I trued on the bike. :lol:
> 
> The spin doctor stand is cheap and works fine. I've had one for many years now (10?).


can you talk a little about the stand. I've had my eyes on the park stand but I think it's more than I need, and spin dr is considerable cheaper.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

Your bike is a truing stand (take the tire off and use your finger for the best accuracy), and you can easily gauge spoke tension by plucking the spokes like a harp.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

actually i found an old thread from 2010 with you talking about the stand pivot lol

http://forums.mtbr.com/tooltime/spin-doctor-truing-stand-593241.html

I'm gonna give it a spin. $56 is alot cheaper than the Park for my occasional truing. I have the park tension gauge on the way. Sorry I can't play the harp. Also xtools dishing tool.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha! Still have that one. I'd still recommend it!

I was using it daily to crank out road wheels. Park stands don't build better wheels.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*The Doctor has arrived*

Initial impressions are: better than expected. There are a few plasticy bits, but overall it is solidly constructed metal. I am surprised how sturdy it is. The base is wide and has some weight to it. I think this will be perfect for truing and I may even try a wheel build.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Is that adjustable for different axle lengths and diameters? 

If you can true on it you can build on it, you're doing the same tasks.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

the uprights move towards and away from each other (in sync) for different lengths. not sure about different diameters. from what i can gather it should work but i only have 9mm qr on hand so hopefully someone will chime in. the V shape where the axle sits is pretty wide so i don't see why not.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

It'll work for any 9, 10, and probably 12mm axles. For 15 and 20 you need an adapter... Well, you should probably use an adapter. When I built my 15mm wheel, I used a 10mm QR skewer and clamped it in. Pretty hokey, but I do so few 15mm wheels I didnt want to buy adapters :lol:


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

makes sense. i haven't got into the world of 15mm yet but i see you can get adapters relatively cheap.

or this expensive one...
https://www.abbeybiketools.com/collections/tools/products/geiszler-truing-stand-adaptors


----------



## stangmanrider (Oct 18, 2017)

I use the Feedback truing stand. Most places sell it for $89.99 but with the sales/% off coupons, you should be able to get it a bit cheaper. I got mine for around $55.00. Nice stand and comes with the adapters for most wheels. My LBS charges $25.00 per wheel so it pays for itself after two wheels!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

stangmanrider said:


> I use the Feedback truing stand. Most places sell it for $89.99 but with the sales/% off coupons, you should be able to get it a bit cheaper. I got mine for around $55.00. Nice stand and comes with the adapters for most wheels. My LBS charges $25.00 per wheel so it pays for itself after two wheels!


Can you true the rear wheel with the cassette still installed?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

D Bone said:


> Can you true the rear wheel with the cassette still installed?


Yes, true and dish it no problem. Only time it would need to come off is to replace a spoke on the drive side.


----------



## stangmanrider (Oct 18, 2017)

D Bone said:


> Can you true the rear wheel with the cassette still installed?


Yes you can. I use it for both my Cannondale Synapse and Cujo 1 wheels. It also can be used to align/straighten your disc brakes rotors too! Nice tool - the only thing is that you have to reverse the wheel to check both sides as the gauge is only on one side. Not a big deal but just takes a bit more time.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Yes, true and dish it no problem. Only time it would need to come off is to replace a spoke on the drive side.





stangmanrider said:


> Yes you can. I use it for both my Cannondale Synapse and Cujo 1 wheels. It also can be used to align/straighten your disc brakes rotors too! Nice tool - the only thing is that you have to reverse the wheel to check both sides as the gauge is only on one side. Not a big deal but just takes a bit more time.


Thanks guys! This tool looks just perfect for me, and I somehow have never seen it before.


----------

